# iPod rayé ! Que faire ?



## Mondana (26 Septembre 2005)

Cela risque de faire très mal à Apple :

L'iPod Nano serait-il trop fragile ?
Baladeur MP3 / Multimédia

Outre-atlantique, les plaintes concernant la solidité de l'iPod Nano semblent se multiplier. Ainsi, certains utilisateurs de Nano rapportent que le baladeur et son écran se rayent très rapidement. Un utilisateur précise à ce sujet, qu'un simple passage d'ongle suffit à provoquer une petite rayure sur le baladeur. Il précise que pour cette raison, Apple sera bientôt obligé de remplacer l'ensemble des Nano en exposition dans ses Apple Store et ce de façon quotidienne.

D'autres rapportent des rayures sur l'ensemble du baladeur ou encore un écran endommagé alors que le baladeur serait resté dans leurs poches. Nous avons nous même pu observer ce weekend, un iPod Nano à l'écran cassé dans une chaîne de célèbres magasins. Ces témoignages viennent tempérer le « stress-testing » du site Ars Technica. Cet article expose un Apple Nano rayé, à l'écran cassé... mais après avoir été lancé par terre. Le pauvre baladeur est même passé sous les pneus d'une voiture ! Dans ce cas, il nous paraît logique que le baladeur soit endommagé.

Toutefois, il faudra patienter pour voir si les plaintes des utilisateurs se multiplieront ou non. Apple, sera alors, peut être, dans l'obligation de revoir son processus de fabrication et de rembourser les premiers acheteurs.

(sources Clubic)


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2005)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> (...) Apple, sera alors, peut être, dans l'obligation de revoir son processus de fabrication et de rembourser les premiers acheteurs.



Mais oui bien sûr   ça fait quand même déjà quatre (cinq ?) ans qu'Apple vend (cher) des baladeurs qui ne supportent pas le contact avec toute matière plus dure que la ouate sous peine de rayure indélébile, au cas où Clubic ne l'aurait pas remarqué. C'est clair que ça fait désordre quand on est un acheteur normal (ie : pas un fan qui a perdu tout sens critique), mais ça n'a pas l'air de les gêner beaucoup... Et puis c'est bon pour l'économie : ça fait vendre (très cher) toutes sortes de housses, donc tout va bien.

 :sleep:


----------



## tyler_d (26 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui bien sûr   ça fait quand même déjà quatre (cinq ?) ans qu'Apple vend (cher) des baladeurs qui ne supportent pas le contact avec toute matière plus dure que la ouate sous peine de rayure indélébile, au cas où Clubic ne l'aurait pas remarqué. C'est clair que ça fait désordre quand on est un acheteur normal (ie : pas un fan qui a perdu tout sens critique), mais ça n'a pas l'air de les gêner beaucoup... Et puis c'est bon pour l'économie : ça fait vendre (très cher) toutes sortes de housses, donc tout va bien.
> 
> :sleep:



sauf que l'ipod "normal", il se rayait sur le dos (la partie métallique) et le mini ne se raye pas beaucoup...

là, avec le nano, c'est l'ipod entier qui semble se rayer super vite !!!!

test débile (mais pourquoi avoir un nano et faire ça ??? halalala, la société de consommation !) :


Test ipod nano


----------



## MacMadam (26 Septembre 2005)

Je doute que de nombreux appareils nomades (téléphones, laptop, organizer) puissent réussir ce type de tests. Et puis, les housses, c'est pas fait pour les chiens. Et puis, on a qu'à être un peu plus soigneux. Et puis, autant s'acheter un 4X4 plutôt qu'une SMART si on raisonne comme ça...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/nano.ars

Rayable mais solide


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

Moi  je lui ai donné un nom féminin, comme ça ça me dérange pas qu'il y ai une raie...


----------



## trevise (26 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi  je lui ai donné un nom féminin, comme ça ça me dérange pas qu'il y ai une raie...



La grande classe américaine, quoi.


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> La grande classe américaine, quoi.



Toujours...



Plus sérieusement,

Il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes dans une société de consommation, et il faut qu'un produit s'use pour que nous, clients, en rachetions encore et encore....


----------



## yvos (26 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Toujours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Même pas besoin de cela :affraid:  

il suffit de faire plusieurs couleurs


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Même pas besoin de cela :affraid:
> 
> il suffit de faire plusieurs couleurs



T'échangerais pas un noir en chaussette contre un blanc rayé ?! 



Et ne mélange pas tout, je ne veux pas de chaussettes rayées....:mouais:


----------



## iBook12" (26 Septembre 2005)

.... j'avais vu un reportage sur le Nano :

...lancé, écrasé sous la roue d'une voiture, projeté contre un mur, ... et le Nano a tenu le coup!

Bien rayé, je l'admets, mais il fonctionnait toujours...


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/nano.ars
> 
> Rayable mais solide



Ouais enfin à ce prix là, c'est quand même pas normal qu'il ne supporte pas le passage sous une VW Passat sans être rayé...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

Le testeur avoue même avoir été déçu par sa berline allemande payée au prix fort


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le testeur avoue même avoir été déçu par sa berline allemande payée au prix fort



C'est clair. D'un sens au prix de l'ipod la moindre des choses serait qu'il crève les pneus de la bagnole...   
[edit] je viens d'essayer mon vieil ipod (1e G) sur la peinture de ma 206 : ben quelle merde les deux sont rayés maintenant     :mouais: [/edit]


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2005)

Je suis bien content de mon Mini pour le moment


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi  je lui ai donné un nom féminin, comme ça ça me dérange pas qu'il y ai une raie...



C'est connasse ?


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien content de mon Mini pour le moment



Ouais !!! Super !!! Vincmyl est content de son iPod mini


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est connasse ?



Non, c'est beaucoup trop répandu....


----------



## lamidenis (26 Septembre 2005)

Mon iPod Shuffle n'a AUCUNE rayure


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

si ça vous interesse voici un article sur yahoo :
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/050926/308/4lq9l.html

moi je ne sais pas mais je sens que c'est un gros coup organisé par la concurrence....
non ?


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

iBook12" a dit:
			
		

> .... j'avais vu un reportage sur le Nano :
> 
> ...lancé, écrasé sous la roue d'une voiture, projeté contre un mur, ... et le Nano a tenu le coup!
> 
> Bien rayé, je l'admets, mais il fonctionnait toujours...


Ou l'on reparle du gang du nano, ces pilleurs de banque sanguinaires qui menacent les guichetiers de les assomer ou de leur fendre le crâne à coups de iPod nano et percent les coffre en enfonçant des shuffle dans la serrure.
Dernière minute... Les USA viennent de classer le nano comme arme de poing de troisième catégorie... dernière minute.


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

kheprijb a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne sais pas mais je sens que c'est un gros coup organisé par la concurrence....
> non ?



Non, il parrait que c'est Thierry Rey qui à commencé la rumeur...


Ok je sors...:mouais:


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Septembre 2005)

Ils ont qu'à sortir des Ipod pré-rayés, à motifs. Ils appeleraient ça des Igauffres. ça pourrait marcher.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

m'etonnes pas trop...deja que les batteries etait limite limite, le formatage obligatoirement pc pour etre lut sur les deux plateforme....en plus ça se raye....
ça devient du n'importe quoi...n'importe quoi....  
en definitive, c'est surement le Shuffle le mieux reussi......

Apres, attaquer Apple pour cause de raillures sur un Nano,....fallait y penser avant....


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

Shuffle for ever


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

franchement, ces histoires de rayures, c'est quoi le problème? personne ne force à acheter des nano, hein  c'est pas la compétition qui manque dans le secteur, il y a à la fois d'autres balladeurs d'autres marques, et d'autres ipod.

Apple se fout peut-être de la gueule du monde, mais franchement, le meilleur moyen, c'est d'aller voir ailleurs plutôt que de se lancer dans des collectives action tordues... dès fois, il faut assumer l'achat, quand même.
il suffit d'aller dans n'importe quel magasin et de voir la bête pour sentir que c'est fragile question rayures.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> franchement, ces histoires de rayures, c'est quoi le problème? personne ne force à acheter des nano, hein  c'est pas la compétition qui manque dans le secteur, il y a à la fois d'autres balladeurs d'autres marques, et d'autres ipod.
> 
> Apple se fout peut-être de la gueule du monde, mais franchement, le meilleur moyen, c'est d'aller voir ailleurs plutôt que de se lancer dans des collectives action tordues... dès fois, il faut assumer l'achat, quand même.
> il suffit d'aller dans n'importe quel magasin et de voir la bête pour sentir que c'est fragile question rayures.




Tout a fait d'accord....
mais bon, c'est encore un truc de ricain...des qu'il peuvent, hop, proces...que c'est ridicule...


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> franchement, ces histoires de rayures, c'est quoi le problème? personne ne force à acheter des nano, hein  c'est pas la compétition qui manque dans le secteur, il y a à la fois d'autres balladeurs d'autres marques, et d'autres ipod.
> 
> Apple se fout peut-être de la gueule du monde, mais franchement, le meilleur moyen, c'est d'aller voir ailleurs plutôt que de se lancer dans des collectives action tordues... dès fois, il faut assumer l'achat, quand même.
> il suffit d'aller dans n'importe quel magasin et de voir la bête pour sentir que c'est fragile question rayures.



Ouhla t'es bien remonté dis donc mon yvos !
T'as raison te laisse pas faire ! Ils n'arriveront pas à te faire regretter ton achat...
Je suis avec toi ! vive le nano ! rayé ou non, c'est le plus beau le nano...

Non mais...


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouhla t'es bien remonté dis donc mon yvos !
> T'as raison te laisse pas faire ! Ils n'arriveront pas à te faire regretter ton achat...
> Je suis avec toi ! vive le nano ! rayé ou non, c'est le plus beau le nano...
> 
> Non mais...


 
c'est clair, patouchamonano
non mais ho!! 
en plus ils connaissent pas le coup de la chaussette orange 

pour l'instant, le mien reste tout le temps dans ma poche, et je n'ai pas remarqué de rayures flagrantes (cela dit, j'suis âchement myope  )


----------



## Apca (27 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant, le mien reste tout le temps dans ma poche, et je n'ai pas remarqué de rayures flagrantes



Et il a quelle couleur le tiens ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> (cela dit, j'suis âchement myope  )



Au l'autre hey, t'as qu'a retirer tes mains de devant tes yeux aussi, tu verras mieux...


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

noir, la version femme  :love:  (enfin, c'est ELLE qui le dit  )


----------



## Apca (27 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> noir, la version femme  :rose: (enfin, c'est ELLE qui le dit  )



Pff j'ai un noir ! Suis pas une femme moi !


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

Un balladeur,
qui surgit hors de la nuit,
cours vers les Mac-user au galop
Son nom ?
Il le raye à la pointe du stylo
D'un N qui veut dire nano

Nano, nano !
En noir, en blanc ou a p'tits poids
Nano, nano,
Rayé tu l'es à chaque fois !


----------



## Hippocampe (27 Septembre 2005)

Yesssah   pour ce pastiche particulièrement réussi je trouve  
En même temps, hein, une carte de crédit qu'on laisse trainer dans un fond de poche, je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais ça se raye assez vite.
Comment peut-on encore croire qu'un appareil de la taille d'une carte de crédit environ pourrait subir un sort différent ??
Je suis une ignarde, c'est sûr, mais il me semble que, qui dit "plastique dur", dit rayable, non ?
La surface du nano n'est-elle pas en "plastique" ?


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Yesssah   pour ce pastiche particulièrement réussi je trouve
> En même temps, hein, une carte de crédit qu'on laisse trainer dans un fond de poche, je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais ça se raye assez vite.
> Comment peut-on encore croire qu'un appareil de la taille d'une carte de crédit environ pourrait subir un sort différent ??
> Je suis une ignarde, c'est sûr, mais il me semble que, qui dit "plastique dur", dit rayable, non ?
> La surface du nano n'est-elle pas en "plastique" ?


Non, non, en titane expolié renforcé blindé vulcanisé... Bon, faut être Hulk pour appuyer sur les boutons et Daredevil pour "voir" l'écran, mais il est incassable, inrayable, in-plein d'trucs !!! 
Y peut même servir à caler une armoire normande sans se rayer, c'est dire !

Sérieusement, si j'avais un nano, j'achèterais une housse (comme pour tous les balladeurs que j'ai utilisé) et j'éviterais de m'assoir dessus ou de le cogner dans des trucs durs... Mais bon, ch'ui de la vieille école, comprend rien à la jeunesse !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, en titane expolié renforcé blindé vulcanisé... Bon, faut être Hulk pour appuyer sur les boutons et Daredevil pour "voir" l'écran, mais il est incassable, inrayable, in-plein d'trucs !!!
> Y peut même servir à caler une armoire normande sans se rayer, c'est dire !
> 
> Sérieusement, si j'avais un nano, j'achèterais une housse (comme pour tous les balladeurs que j'ai utilisé) et j'éviterais de m'assoir dessus ou de le cogner dans des trucs durs... Mais bon, ch'ui de la vieille école, comprend rien à la jeunesse !



le truc est simple, quand on recoit un bel objet (oui, je dis ça, mais j'aime pas le nano...)
on veut pas forcement le cacher...
j'utilise des housses pour le shuffle ou le mini....et forcement, il vont bien...
j'ai fait de meme avec mon portable et pourtant j'aime pas ça...
mais bon,comment le proteger sinon...
et je vous parle pas de ma PSP...alors là, sans housse, et vu la taille de l'ecran, y a pas de solution, dans 10 jours, elle est morte...clair...!!...
alors bon....
apres, c'est sur que des objet qui se rayent aussi facilement, c'est penible...mais de là a faire un proces chaque fois....faut pas dec....
entre Apple, Nokia, Sony & co, on s'ne sort plus.....


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le truc est simple, quand on recoit un bel objet (oui, je dis ça, mais j'aime pas le nano...)
> on veut pas forcement le cacher...
> j'utilise des housses pour le shuffle ou le mini....et forcement, il vont bien...
> j'ai fait de meme avec mon portable et pourtant j'aime pas ça...
> ...


Doit y avoir des housses transparentes, non ?

[MODE=3615 ma life]Moi, sur mon shuffle, j'ai une housse en cuir blanc super jolie mais pas super pratique, vu que le bouton on/off au dos n'est pas accessible et que à chaque fois que je veux enlever le shuffle, la protection du port USB reste dans la housse qui es trop serrée [/MODE]

Avec le nano, même ceux qui vomissent la musique électronique seront obligé d'avoir de la housse dessus


----------



## Hippocampe (27 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, en titane expolié renforcé blindé vulcanisé...



 tu me fais marcher, hein  :rateau: 

Les dinosaures sont dans la place...
Histoire de rafraichir un peu les mémoires, souvenez-vous de vos lecteurs mini-disc (ha bon, vous en avez pas eu, zut, zut...), beaucoup plus massifs que le Nano   n'avaient-ils pas été livrés avec des housses ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> tu me fais marcher, hein  :rateau:
> 
> Les dinosaures sont dans la place...
> Histoire de rafraichir un peu les mémoires, souvenez-vous de vos lecteurs mini-disc (ha bon, vous en avez pas eu, zut, zut...), beaucoup plus massifs que le Nano   n'avaient-ils pas été livrés avec des housses ?



exact, et sympa les housses en plus....mieux que des chaussettes....c'est vrai....


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> tu me fais marcher, hein :rateau:
> 
> Les dinosaures sont dans la place...
> Histoire de rafraichir un peu les mémoires, souvenez-vous de vos lecteurs mini-disc (ha bon, vous en avez pas eu, zut, zut...), beaucoup plus massifs que le Nano  n'avaient-ils pas été livrés avec des housses ?


 
oui, j'en ai un qui a plus de 8ans, et il se porte à merveille. Massif, mais génial pour prendre du son. Superbe housse en faux cuir...c'était pas trop pour protéger, mais plus pour tenir chaud..à l'époque, on savait encore faire des appareils en fonte très resistants :affraid:


----------



## nounours78 (27 Septembre 2005)

dsl mais moi je vais gueuler un peu et vous faire peut etre réagir mais vous pensez pas que tout ses racontar sont de la mauvaise pub pour apple et donc l'ipod?

Bah oui souvenai vous le mini il avait deja pris une belle mauvaise pub a sa sorti. 

Peut etre que l'ipod nano est fragile coté rayure oui mais bon un produit a se prix on y fait attention. de plus le miens ca fait une semaine que je le traine partout et pas encore la moindre rayure je le pose sur mon bureau ou étagère rien du tout ni devant ni derriere je le mets dans mon sac a main dans une poche ou il y a que lui et rien pareil. 
Alors oui je fais très attention a lui mais je pense que c'est le minimum.

Ce mec qui a casser l'écran lcd de son nano il a pas compri qu'il fallai pas s'asseoir dessus? Ba oui mettait un portable dans votre poche arriere de jean et assayé vous de facon assez  violente ou pas sur une surface dur et voyait le résultat.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Septembre 2005)

Tout ca c'est n'importe quoi ca peut arriver sur quelques pièces mais pas sur tout


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'en ai un qui a plus de 8ans, ...:



Nan le thread des 8 ans c'est pas ici c't'au bar !
 :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Septembre 2005)

kheprijb a dit:
			
		

> si ça vous interesse voici un article sur yahoo :
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/050926/308/4lq9l.html
> 
> moi je ne sais pas mais je sens que c'est un gros coup organisé par la concurrence....
> non ?


Pfffffff ... n'importe quoi cet article

Cet effet sur un écran lcd je l'ai moi-même eu après UNE CHUTE d'un téléphone portable Siemens ... l'écran s'est voilé d'une masse sombre de façon irrémédiable
Idem pour ma calculatrice Hewlet-Packard HP41CV

Par le principe même des cristaux liquides les chocs sont très pernicieux sur ce type d'écran
A ce train là on pourra reprocher la même chose à la game-boy,le baromètre de la maison .. le réveil électronique  etc ....

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien ... ce type , qui dénonce ce soi-disant porblème de conception ou vice de fabrication,  a sans doute envie qu'on lui remplace son Ipod gratuitement après qu'il l'ai fait malencontreusement chuter par sa simple maladresse

Acheter l'objet de vos rêves  les yeux fermés .. il est magnifique ... et faites y attention tout simplement !


----------



## vincmyl (27 Septembre 2005)

Oui et ne pensez pas aux eventuelles chutes ou autre sinon on vit plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

essentiellement, c'est le probleme de rayure en general....
faut dire que le Nano (surtout le noir) se couvre tres vite de micro-rayures....
ce qui n'est pas le cas du Mini ou du shuffle par exemple, et on ne parle pas de chute....mais de simple frotement de la vie de tout les jours, voire de passage d'un doigt sur la "carrosserie"...
il n'y a pas que l'ecran qui soit en cause...
et comme je le rappelle, c'etait aussi le cas de la PSP a sa sortie et c'est un des arguments que vous avez sorti dans le fil "PSP killeuse d'ipod..."
le probleme est simplement que le Nano est fragile....point...pourquoi ne pas l'admettre...apres tout....apres, celui qui l'achete et qui le sait, il est prevenu, il s'equipe en fonction et ne fait pas du rafting avec....mais il est vrai que Apple aurait pu y penser...ce revetement est du plus bel effet mais est fragile....
apres attaquer Apple pour ça....


----------



## Apca (27 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ne pensez pas aux eventuelles chutes ou autre sinon on vit plus



Exact.   

C'est comme un autre exemple qui mes venu à l'esprit : 

Un gars qui aimerait acheter une nouvelle voiture. Mais finalement il hésite car il est en train de penser que si quelqu'un lui rentre dedans sa bagnole aura des bosses


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est vrai que Apple aurait pu y penser...ce revetement est du plus bel effet mais est fragile....
> apres attaquer Apple pour ça....


Un rien de patience et des dizaines de propositions d'étuis de protections plus ingenieux les uns que les autres vont faire leur apparition ... poussant aux oubliettes cette histoire de griffures


----------



## Apca (27 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un rien de patience et des dizaines de propositions d'étuis de protections plus ingenieux les uns que les autres vont faire leur apparition ... poussant aux oubliettes cette histoire de griffures



Ouais !   

De beaux étuis transsparent  :love:


----------



## MacEskis (27 Septembre 2005)

Bon bin, ici, on en a deux, un de chaque couleur et ... à part le problème des traces/empreintes de doigts, sur le noir en particulier, la coque/écran n'a pas l'air plus fragile que celle de mon iPod photo.
Ca fait plus d'une semaine qu'on les trimballe partout et aucun problème de rayure à déplorer pour l'instant.
Et pourtant, en plus de nos manipulations, il y a toutes celles des copains qui ne peuvent s'empécher de toucher l'engin  dès qu'ils le voient pour la première fois 

Si un problème survient, je n'hésiterai pas à vous tenir au courant.

@pluche.


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Septembre 2005)

dans le même temps, si je me souviens bien, j'ai dû rayer une paire de lunettes, une fois dans ma vie, ainsi qu'une montre lorsque j'avais... 8 ans

héhéhéhéhé
 

franchement, si les concurrents n'ont rien trouvé de mieux, ils feraient mieux de réinvestir en recherche et developpement plutôt qu'en "communication"...

Enfin, à voir


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un ami qui a le U2; il est tout noir, et ca doit etre la meme matiere, il est vrai qu'il sont legerement plus sensibles. Par contre mon iPod 3G blanc n'a rien depuis 2 ans.. donc?
Autrement, pour le Nano, bah, si le noir, c'est le meme noir que sur le U2, ca me parait normal qu'il soit legerment plus fragile. Tu raye blanc sur noir, ca se voit plus!
Il n'y a plus qu'a sortir la housse rayée, comme ca, le nano rayé en dessous, bah! tu le vois pas!


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2005)

vBulletin auto-moderation enabled
log on auto modo iMax

*loading resources*

Reading text from "in_Mac_we_trust"

Comment: ?ªk

vBul auto mod kernel failure
***crash report://process failed
error -38

System message: "Oups, je reviens"

*rebooting automodo iMax*


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2005)

le joyeux drille in_Mac_we_trust dans signature sa a dit:
			
		

> J'peu remplacer iMax :love:



Où ? Pourquoi ?   :mouais: 

intern iMax auto moderator mode note: ban probability level for "in_Mac_we_trust": +1 which makes 47% chance to be banned soon by iMax automoderation system himself.


----------



## Gribok (27 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, le machin est cassé 

Les problèmes ne se résolvent pas avec la dernière mise à jour on dirait :mouais:

Pas au point le truc


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

le peripherique iMax est prié de se rendre au service de mise a jour, si le test n'est pas reussi, ejection sans condition du peripherique iMax... :love:  non?
C'est un peu special comme systeme de moderation!    
Moi, je modere bien  :love:


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, le machin est cassé


iMx doit apprendre a s'automoderer!


----------



## Gribok (27 Septembre 2005)

Fais gaffe à ce que tu dis, le machin banni sec et sans prévenir (expérience faite  )

C'est programmé pour être suceptible

Allez, pour être sur de l'avoir à la bonne:

iMax est le plus beau modérateur. Il est grand et musclé et attire toutes les nanas à lui 

Tu piges ?


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, le machin est cassé


iMx doit apprendre a s'automoderer!

'Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.' C'est nouveau ca? Heureusement que iMax est defini 'existe pas', autrement, je vais finir pas le plus faire exister... c'est possible ca?


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à ce que tu dis, le machin banni sec et sans prévenir (expérience faite  )
> 
> C'est programmé pour être suceptible
> 
> ...



Il plairait meme a certaines personnes sur le forum!


----------



## Apca (27 Septembre 2005)

Bon les gars, maintenant c'est à mon tour de faire le :modo: modo :modo:  :hosto: 
Si on restait dans le sujet non ?


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2005)

User in_Mac_we_trust: flood alert. Increase ban probability level: + 10 which makes 57%

System message: "Hum... Stop le flood les enfants...  :mouais: "

iMax automod turning to standby mode now.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars, maintenant c'est à mon tour de faire le :modo: modo :modo:  :hosto:
> Si on restait dans le sujet non ?


Oui ... on parlait de quoi encore?


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

/mode surement serieux... on?
Le Nano est sympa, mais vaut mieu attendre la baisse des prix en france causés par la revision du texte sur les taxes
/mode serieux accompli! vous etes dorenavant moderateur de l'admin...(ca existe pas?    on m'aurais menti :rose:  :mouais:   )


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2005)

Certes.

On continue dans le sujet svp.


----------



## Gribok (27 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Certes.
> 
> On continue dans le sujet svp.



Ah, c'est réparé :love:


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2005)

Gribok, le flood c'est mal. J'avais prévenu. Ciao.


----------



## Apca (27 Septembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Le Nano est sympa, mais vaut mieu attendre la baisse des prix en france causés par la revision du texte sur les taxes.



C'est vrai que pour vous, c'est cher. 
Moi perso je l'ai acheté en Belgique enfin, c'est normal.  :hosto:
Par contre, je viens de m'apercevoir quelques toutes petites rayures sur le dos de mon Nano  alors que je n'ai fait que le déposer  :mouais:


----------



## Cekter (28 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pu le voir (le nano) à la fnac et même le "tripoter"... c'est sur que ça fait envie mais c'est sur que ça fait fragile (surtout par rapport au ipodmini qui lui fait très solide). Maintenant qu'il faille proteger ce genre d'objet c'est évident. J'ai un telephone portable avec un "grand" écran et j'ai immédiatement acheté une house, pour l'instant pas de souci. Pour le nano c'est pareil je suppose. 

Mais je comprend aussi la déception des gens qui se retrouvent avec un nano (bel objet) caché et gaché par un house (aussi volumineuse que lui). 

D'où le choix de certains, dont moi : LE SHUFFLE !!! Il est beau, il est plutot solide (enfin disons qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à casser) et il est très petit (et beaucoup moins cher).

Le Nano va-t-il relancer la vente des Shuffles ?


----------



## vincmyl (28 Septembre 2005)

Le Shuffle fait un peu gadget comme il est en plastique


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je viens de m'apercevoir quelques toutes petites rayures sur le dos de mon Nano  alors que je n'ai fait que le déposer  :mouais:



Normal : la technique pour ne pas l'abîmer c'est le _glisser-déposer_, allons tout macuser sait cela...


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le Shuffle fait un peu gadget comme il est en plastique



Ah ?    Contrairement aux autres ipods qui sont (respectivement) en fonte, tôle émaillée (*), et merisier verni.


(*) ça c'est l'iPod série limitée "Résonances® attitude"


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je viens de m'apercevoir quelques toutes petites rayures sur le dos de mon Nano  alors que je n'ai fait que le déposer :mouais:


 
pareil que les ipod classiques


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

A quand un nano "zèbre" ?

Ca réconcilierait les adeptes du noir et ceux du blanc et il serait déjà rayé, donc plus de problème !!!

(Et une série limité léopard pour aller avec les super canapé qu'on voit chez les gens dans les émissions de télé réalité   )


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> A quand un nano "zèbre" ?
> Ca réconcilierait les adeptes du noir et ceux du blanc et il serait déjà rayé, donc plus de problème !!!
> (Et une série limité léopard pour aller avec les super canapé qu'on voit chez les gens dans les émissions de télé réalité   )


Et tant qu'on y est .. si on revenait aux bons vieux energistreurs à cassettes ... ils étaient solides ceux-là  ... pas chers .. pas d'écrans fragiles  ... et les rayures on s'en foutait comme de l'an 40

Comme quoi le progrès n'est qu'une fuite en avant vers une éternelle insatisfaction 

Nous sommes des malades!!


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et tant qu'on y est .. si on revenait aux bons vieux energistreurs à cassettes ... ils étaient solides ceux-là  ... pas chers .. pas d'écrans fragiles  ... et les rayures on s'en foutait comme de l'an 40
> 
> Comme quoi le progrès n'est qu'une fuite en avant vers une éternelle insatisfaction
> 
> Nous sommes des malades!!




   ça va pas de dire un truc lucide ici ???    :hein:  :hein:


----------



## nounours78 (28 Septembre 2005)

Bon ba voilà la réaction d'apple pour le écran abimé voir cassé.
Je tiens l'information de macbidouille et m'étonne que macgénération n'en parle pas encore.



> - Apple communique sur le Nano - Lionel - 12:01:54 - Réactions
> 
> Source : Macworld
> 
> ...


----------



## big-nambas (28 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous, ya du nouveau:

   Apple reconnaît et minimise les problèmes de son nouvel iPod nano

   SAN FRANCISCO (Etats-Unis), 28 sept 2005 (AFP) - Le fabricant informatique américain Apple a reconnu mercredi les problèmes de l'écran couleurs de son nouvel iPod nano tout en minimisant l'ampleur de ces incidents révélés par le  Wall Street Journal.
   "C'est un problème réél mais mineur qui implique un problème de qualité  chez le fournisseur pour un petit nombre d'unités", a souligné Tom Neumayr, porte-parole d'Apple interrogé par l'AFP.
   Selon lui les problèmes d'écran rayés du baladeur ne concerne que 0,1% de tous les iPod nano livrés depuis son lancement le 7 septembre.
   Le groupe a confirmé qu'il s'était engagé à faire couvrir par la garantie ce type de dégâts et à remplacer le balladeur, comme l'avait affirmé mercredi le quotidien économique américain.
   Cette démarche fait suite à plusieurs plaintes et réclamations recueillies pour certaines sur le site internet d'Apple, des problèmes d'écrans rayés pouvant conduire à la panne du dernier né des baladeurs du groupe.

fin


----------



## big-nambas (28 Septembre 2005)

Au fait, si quelqu'un peut faire suivre sur le forum Ipod, ça les rassurera. moi je suis pas inscrit sur le forum Ipod.



			
				big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, ya du nouveau:
> 
> Apple reconnaît et minimise les problèmes de son nouvel iPod nano
> 
> ...


----------



## nounours78 (28 Septembre 2005)

merci big-nambas de confirmer se que je venai de poster


----------



## big-nambas (28 Septembre 2005)

Désolé nounours78, j'avais pas vu ton post. Faut croire qu'on partage le même enthousiasme...


----------



## nounours78 (28 Septembre 2005)

Personnellement j'ai mon ipod nano depuis une semaine sans aucune protection vu que ca existe pas il passe de la poche de mon jean (poche avant) a mon sac a main a mon sac de cour mais toujours en faisant attention qu'il soit seul dans la pochette et pas encore la moindre rayure ou alors tellement microscopique que je ne les vois pas.

Donc oui depuis hier j'essaye de montrer que tout ca est une mauvaise pub faite a apple par des concurrents ou autre.


----------



## Mondana (28 Septembre 2005)

Les financiers ils aiment pas ça ...
http://www.boursier.com/vals/US/news.asp?id=154723

De toutes façons Apple reste le meilleur !


----------



## marlou (28 Septembre 2005)

ouais, moi aussi je suis tenté de croire qu'on en rajoute sur ces rayures...
En tous cas, meme si j'avais à l'époque les moyens, j'ai clairement choisi le shuffle pour le prendre tout le temps, courir et le trimballer partout...sans peur des rayures, cassures et éclaboussures
Maintenant, le nano est BO et j'aurais les boules de le rayer (donc, je ne l'achete pas pour l'utilisation que JE veux en faire. Encore une fois, connais tes besoins, tu connaitras ton ipod (on remplacera utilement "ipod" par ce qu'on veut, mais dans d'autres forums...


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Septembre 2005)

On en parle ici


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Est-ce que un iPod nano rayé repasse en boucle le même fragment de chanson ?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que un iPod nano rayé repasse en boucle le même fragment de chanson ?



Arf !


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

il suffit de le secouer et ça repart !


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il suffit de le secouer et ça repart !


Un nouvel outil pour les DJs

Hey, DJ, t'as la danse de saint Guy ?
Mais non, je mixe sur mon nano !


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

faut pas trop secouer quand même, les particules en suspension, c'est pas non plus pour l'écran


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas trop secouer quand même, les particules en suspension, c'est pas non plus pour l'écran


Ah ouais, j'avais oublié l'écran...

Ben alors, à quoi donc sert ce truc ?


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas trop secouer quand même, les particules en suspension, c'est pas non plus pour l'écran


 
C'est une ardoise magique l'écran du nano ??


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, à quoi donc sert ce truc ?



Ben ?   Avec ça tu peux emmener partout toute ta musique préférée (tro koul lé ga sa kif grav !   ):
- dans la cuisine avec l'étui blindé isotherme indispendable
- dans la chambre avec la protection antivibration
- dans la salle de  bain avec l'étui étanche
- mais moi je préfère le laisser dans le salon branché à la chaîne hifi installé dans son écrin en kevlar-intérieur coton...   

(et mieux encore : tu le branches sur l'ordi et tu peux écouter de la musique !!!   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> On en parle ici



voila, meme Apple le reconnait....
alors maintenant ne nous dites plus que c'est pas vrai....


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Ah...
J'croyais que c'était une sorte de robot à tout faire, genre "C'est moi Nano, le petit robot, cadeau d'Ulysse pour Télémaque son fils"

Nostalgie everywhere.


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

attendez un peu l'hiver, il sera de moins en moins plat le nano...tout gondolé à cause des variations de températures  

seule solution: la fameuse chaussettes orange :love: 

cela dit, avec un bon rouleau à pâtisserie, ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre 

ps: ça fait quelques jours qu'il traine dans ma poche...pas de soucis..il suffit de l'isoler des clés et pièces


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

personne ne dit que c'est pas vrai, mais il faut faire la part des choses entre:
- les défauts qui impliquent dégradation structurelle de l'objet  ou le rendant inutilisable= écrans qui se cassent. Là, Apple doit faire qqchose
- les rayures totalement prévisibles lorsqu'on voit la bête = usure identique aux autres ipods
ce sont bien deux choses différentes.

Apple, et c'est la moindre des choses, reconnait le problème statistique (fort à parier que c'est quand même plus d'1 sur 1000, malgré la déclaration officielle) sur le premier point

Sur le second point, hein...chacun est assez grand pour choisir, avec des circonstances atténuantes pour ceux qui achètent sur le net.

Perso, totalement d'accord pour une action sur l'objet devient inutilisable...par contre, les rayures et tout le tintoin, ba les petits consommateurs peuvent aussi se prendre un peu en main AVANT et assumer leur choix. Il n'y a pas eu de volonté de cacher cette possible fragilité par rapport aux rayures

Un verre en crystal, et bein je le lave à la main et le sors pas tout le temps (seulement dans une chaussette  )


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Le nano, c'est le pied, c'est pour ça que vous voulez tous le foutre dans une chaussette ?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ps: ça fait quelques jours qu'il traine dans ma poche...pas de soucis..il suffit de l'isoler des clés et pièces



C'est sûr que si *en plus* il perd des pièces et que tu dois emporter des clés pour le revisser de temps en temps...     :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le nano, c'est le pied, c'est pour ça que vous voulez tous le foutre dans une chaussette ?



     
grande forme aujourd'hui l'iKool


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que si *en plus* il perd des pièces et que tu dois emporter des clés pour le revisser de temps en temps...   :mouais:


 
toi aussi t'as la forme


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Un verre en crystal, et bein je le lave à la main et le sors pas tout le temps (seulement dans une chaussette  )






non, serieux, ce qui me choque le plus dans tout ça...c'est pas que ça se raye...
mais , je viens d'acheter une PSP (alors c'est cher gnagnagna...mais ça coute 245¤....pas plus qu'un Nano...) dans laquelle, il y a :

-une housse
-un adaptateur secteur

2 elements qu'a mon avis Apple pourrait fournir de serie sur ces iPod....
c'est un minimum....et de plus, les plainte pour rayure n'auraient plus de sens...
mais non, faut tout acheter en separé, c'est du n'mporte quoi...
meme la telecommande est fournit avec la PSP.....
et 30¤ chez Apple.....quand meme....
en plus, mon mini avait quand meme le FW, mais le nano, meme plus...

bref, j'aime pas le Nano....
mais si Apple etait malin, pour gagner deux broutilles, il penserait a mettre une (et meme pas deux, juste une) chaussette dans la boite de son Nano....et hop, plus de plainte ...
mais non, les chaussettes, c'est 30¤....(enfin, je les ai quand meme acheté, c'est pas la question...)


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, serieux, ce qui me choque le plus dans tout ça...c'est pas que ça se raye...
> mais , je viens d'acheter une PSP (alors c'est cher gnagnagna...mais ça coute 245¤....pas plus qu'un Nano...) dans laquelle, il y a :
> 
> -une housse
> ...


 
parfaitement d'accord. Malheureusement, la pingrerie d'Apple commence à remonter maintenant, et sur les différentes générations, on a eu que des réductions de prix apparentes, car au passage, ce qui était inclus, devenait payant. Housse, telecommande, dock...persuadé que le bizness des accessoires doit commencer à rattraper le bizness des ipod


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, pour une fois, je vais dire un truc sans déconner dans ce fil...

Je suis d'accord avec Stook, ras le bol de la politique générale des iPod de ne rien mettre comme accessoire dans les boîtes !
1 Shuffle, 109 euros
Accessoires : rechargeur secteur, housse en cuir, brassard... Pfff, j'ose même pas faire le calcul tellement c'est cher ! (d'accord, tout n'est pas indispensable, mais l'adaptateur secteur, quand même, merde, 39 euros la pillule est dur à avaler)

Bientôt, ils ne vendront que le boitier, la mémoire sera en option, l'écran aussi, les touches... Un iPod en kit vendu plus cher que les actuels parce que c'est tellement "hype" de le composer soi-même !

De temps en temps, j'aimerais quand j'achète un produit high-tech que le choix ne soit pas entre un "Moche et mal concus mais pas cher" et un "super design au fonctionnement aussi bien étudié que sa marge bénéficiaire"...
(oui, oui, je sais, en cherchant bien, je dois trouver des tas de "Moche, mal concus et avec de grosses marges"   )


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> (...)persuadé que le bizness des accessoires doit commencer à rattraper le bizness des ipod


Les multiplex de cinéma ne font pas un cachou sur la vente des billets (pourtant pas donnés) - tous leurs bénefs vient des popcorn et sodas vendus 10 fois plus cher qu'ailleurs.

Apple et UGC même combat ?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> De temps en temps, j'aimerais quand j'achète un produit high-tech que le choix ne soit pas entre un "Moche et mal concus mais pas cher" et un "super design au fonctionnement aussi bien étudié que sa marge bénéficiaire"...



Ouais enfin il y a aussi des "pas si mal foutus que ça et relativement moches mais on s'en fout puisque par définition c'est un obejt plus ou moins invisible sauf ceux qui veulent absolument se le faire braquer dans le métro" : mon p'tit "LiveMusic", 120 euros il y a un an et demi, livré avec housse, cables, etc... et il fait radio FM, dictaphone... et il est gris et moche mais dans la poche ça se voit moins.

Et il ne se raye pas...


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Les multiplex de cinéma ne font pas un cachou sur la vente des billets (pourtant pas donnés) - tous leurs bénefs vient des popcorn et sodas vendus 10 fois plus cher qu'ailleurs.
> 
> Apple et UGC même combat ?


 
Apple, UGC, les constructeurs automobiles, les fabriquants d'articles de sport, etc. Bref, toute l'industrie de bien manufacturés... Les modèles économiques sur lesquels sont basés les commercialisation de ces produits tiennent compte d'un panier d'achat supérieur au prix du produit intrinsèque, de la fréquence et la récense d'achat et tout un tas d'indicateurs super bien fouttus qui font dire au consommateur "mince, pourquoi j'ai mal au popotin ce matin..."


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin il y a aussi des "pas si mal foutus que ça et relativement moches mais on s'en fout puisque par définition c'est un obejt plus ou moins invisible sauf ceux qui veulent absolument se le faire braquer dans le métro" : mon p'tit "LiveMusic", 120 euros il y a un an et demi, livré avec housse, cables, etc... et il fait radio FM, dictaphone... et il est gris et moche mais dans la poche ça se voit moins.
> 
> Et il ne se raye pas...


Oui, mais voilà, toi tu es un sage qui se bouche les oreilles lorsque chantent les sirènes de la mode et du marketing.

Moi aussi, mais des fois, mon doigt glisse et... "iKool, iKooooooool, viens toi aussi dépenser ton argent pour acheter des trucs dont tu n'as pas besoiiiiiiiiiiiin..."

Cela dit, je n'aime pas utiliser des objets que je trouve laid... Je l'ai dis à mon boss, mais il s'en fout, il m'a laissé mon rectangle beige avec les traces de doigts dessus et ce grafiti ignoble dans un coin ("designed for Windows"...) 
Il ne se rend pas compte mon boss, je vais finir depressif !!!


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Apple, UGC, les constructeurs automobiles, les fabriquants d'articles de sport, etc. Bref, toute l'industrie de bien manufacturés... Les modèles économiques sur lesquels sont basés les commercialisation de ces produits tiennent compte d'un panier d'achat supérieur au prix du produit intrinsèque, de la fréquence et la récense d'achat et tout un tas d'indicateurs super bien fouttus qui font dire au consommateur "mince, pourquoi j'ai mal au popotin ce matin..."


Hop hop hop
Pas de politique !
(Ouais, j'ai grillé Quetzalk)


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hop hop hop
> Pas de politique !
> (Ouais, j'ai grillé Quetzalk)




C'est pas de la politique, c'est de l'économie


----------



## ederntal (29 Septembre 2005)

On vas pas dire a apple comment il faut vendre (et pas vendre) leur ipod... leur but est de faire des sous... c'est normal qu'ils "optimisent" leurs ventes!

Moi perso j'ai un mini, sans aucun accessoires (en dehors d'un casque de qualitée) et il me va très bien, il est pas rayé car j'en prend soin et puis voila...

Si un accessoire est indispensable pour vous, dites vous que le nano coute xx euros de plus des le dépard... et puis comme ca chacun achete la house qui lui plait!


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

Apple devrait se rapprocher des fabricants de verres (optique) pour sortir des coques organiques. Genre comme les lunettes, ça péte mais ne se raye pas... Avec un matériau intelligent photosensible, genre qui devient rouge quand la batterie est presque vide...

Attendez moi j'vous dis, y vont nous sortir des trucs dans les années à venir qui vont faire passer le moindre pb20 pour un vulgaire minitel. Le XXIeme siecle sera hype fashion graaaave ou ne sera pas...

bon j'ai sorti ma connerie, j'peux aller déj'ner...


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

Et n'oublie pas de prendre iKool en sortant


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et n'oublie pas de prendre iKool en sortant


Bouhouhou, je veux pas y aller !!!
Y vont encore me faire des piqures !!!


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Les multiplex de cinéma ne font pas un cachou sur la vente des billets (pourtant pas donnés) - tous leurs bénefs vient des popcorn et sodas vendus 10 fois plus cher qu'ailleurs.
> 
> Apple et UGC même combat ?


 

pas exactement : les benefs proviennent de partout dans le cas d'apple


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

Les Appleux commençeraient-ils à cracher sur leur Pomme...     A ce rythme là, vous allez bientôt rejoindre le rang des PCusers mornes et jaloux qui crachent sur nos Pommes.  Attention quand même, m*** !!! Faut tenir les rangs. 

Allez, le design ça se paye en espèces sonnantes, faut être clair !! Et les sirènes de la consommation sont parfois si tentantes, surtout quand on résiste de toute ses forces pour ne pas y succomber.  

Perso, je n'ai ni iPod, ni iNano, ni Shuffle... et je m'en porte pas plus mal. Ca m'empêche pas de vivre. J'écoute AUSSI de la musique ! 
En faisant le choix du "beau", on paie le prix de cette valeur bien impalpable, qui est devenue une caractéristique de nos sociétés ultra-consommatrices. C'est comme ça. Après, c'est un choix et si on ne veut pas être plumé, ben on s'abstient. Et pourquoi Apple vend tout séparemment, hein ?? Ben parce que les mecs savent pertinemment que les gens vont se ruer sur le "beau" et ce malgré le prix, donc ils tirent de plus en plus sur la corde. Normal.

Histoire de remettre une couche sur la question du Nano (qui est très joli et mignon soit dit en passant...  :love: ), cela me fait penser un peu à des querelles de clochers.
La bestiole est belle, rend le service pour lequel on l'achète, deux points plus qu'importants je trouve; bon aller les peu soigneux le rayerons vite (mais ils peuvent sortir des chaussettes du tiroir s'ils ne veulent pas rajouter au bout pour une housse) et le constructeur reconnait des petites faiblesses de l'écran. Tout ça me semble être parfaitement en ordre.


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Les Appleux commençeraient-ils à cracher sur leur Pomme...     A ce rythme là, vous allez bientôt rejoindre le rang des PCusers mornes et jaloux qui crachent sur nos Pommes.  Attention quand même, m*** !!! Faut tenir les rangs.
> 
> Allez, le design ça se paye en espèces sonnantes, faut être clair !! Et les sirènes de la consommation sont parfois si tentantes, surtout quand on résiste de toute ses forces pour ne pas y succomber.
> 
> ...


Ben oui, c'est vrai - mais c'était pour le plaisir de râler, de dire des conneries, tout ça... (surtout que je ne vais pas en acheter de nano, pas besoin)
Hé salut Hippo, ca gaze ?


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

pluzun avec i-book, ça fait du bien de dire et de lire des conneries. Mais bon, chui tout nouveau ici alors ptet que j'en dis trop et/ou pas là où il faut...

En même temps, moi j'me cherche un ipod, pourtant pas fashion victim mais j'trouve sympa la série des modéles. Alors lequel prendre ? Un ipod classique ? Ouais mais c'est lourd. Bah prend un mini alors. Ouais mais l'est plus en vente. Ah ben un nano ! Mais ouais mais il est fragile, rayable, soluble sous la pluie tout ça. Bon un shuffle !! Ben non y'a pas d'écran... Ben un mini alors ! Bah ouais mais un écran couleur c'est plus sympa...

Gnééééééééééééééééééééé !!

J'vais aller chez l'ipodologue, voir si j'fais pas une allergie avec mes chaussettes...


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> pluzun avec i-book, ça fait du bien de dire et de lire des conneries. Mais bon, chui tout nouveau ici alors ptet que j'en dis trop et/ou pas là où il faut...
> 
> En même temps, moi j'me cherche un ipod, pourtant pas fashion victim mais j'trouve sympa la série des modéles. Alors lequel prendre ? Un ipod classique ? Ouais mais c'est lourd. Bah prend un mini alors. Ouais mais l'est plus en vente. Ah ben un nano ! Mais ouais mais il est fragile, rayable, soluble sous la pluie tout ça. Bon un shuffle !! Ben non y'a pas d'écran... Ben un mini alors ! Bah ouais mais un écran couleur c'est plus sympa...
> 
> ...


Ca dépend de ce que tu veux en faire.
Je me suis posé les mêmes question, j'y ai répondu par le shuffle.
Il est léger (très léger, surtout comparé aux autres)
512Mo me suffisent (mais je l'écoute peu de temps par jour, donc je le "recharge" une fois par semaine en moyenne, donc pas besoin de me trimballer l'ensemble de ma CDthèque)
Il me sert à écouter des trucs que je connais... Donc l'écran, ranafout (en plus, c'est fragile un écran). 

PS : Moi, c'est iKool, pas i-book si c'est de moi que tu parlais


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

Ouais pardon, i-kool... 
Ben j'me fais exactement cette réflexion, j'ai pas besoin d'une grosse capacité de téléchargement car c'est pour écouter sur des laps de temps plutot courts. Si j'dois m'casser en vacances, j'emmene l'i-book (et pas l'i-kool) donc pas besoin de 10 Go non plus.


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pardon, i-kool...
> Ben j'me fais exactement cette réflexion, j'ai pas besoin d'une grosse capacité de téléchargement car c'est pour écouter sur des laps de temps plutot courts. Si j'dois m'casser en vacances, j'emmene l'i-book (et pas l'i-kool) donc pas besoin de 10 Go non plus.


Exact (à moins que tu ne sois blonde à forte poitrine et que tu payes les vacances, tu ne m'emmèneras pas !   )

Même configuration : j'ai le iBook pour la CDThèque.
Honnêtement, l'absence d'écran sur le shuffle ne me gêne pas - en plus pas d'écran = batterie qui tient plus longtemps ! (et prix raisonnable, ce qui ne gâte rien)

Maintenant, quand je l'ai acheté, j'avais regardé les avis sur différents forums et certains semblaient vraiment attachés à la présence d'un écran...
Réelle utilité ou habitude ?
Sur mes précédents balladeurs MP3 à écran, il ne me servait à rien.

Sinon, je me tâte pour y adjoindre un iPod "classique" pour me servir de chaîne HiFi (j'ai vu des système de haut-parleurs dédiés plutôt sympa, reste à voir la qualité du son et à mettre des pièces dans le cochon   )


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

ba prend toi un shuffle.

ya pas de mystères, ça dépend vraiment de l'utilisation et de ta manière d'écouter la musique.

ex: l'ipod 20Go, ça paraît démesuré lorsqu'on peut recharger régulièrement, mais bon, un vieux random sur 4000 titres, je te garantis que c'est du bonheur en ce qui me concerne. la bestiole va te rechercher des morceaux d'outretombe, te le balance dans la tronche, et hop, tu revis des moments extras. Et ça, j'adore. 
Certes, on peut se discipliner, faire le sérieux et dire, tiens, cette semaine, je prévois de mettre ces deux trois albums ressortis de derrière les fagots...
Autre chose, j'en avais vraiment, mais vraiment vraiment marre de chercher une demi heure un disque pour finalement abandonner. Trouver tout de suite parmi 500 disques, c'est plus fort que gagner au loto..alors c'est sur, ce n'est pas utile, mais le temps à chercher est remplacé par du temps à écouter.

bref, chacun le sent comme il veut et tout modèle peut trouver sa justification. (sauf le nano, bien sur  )


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je me tâte pour y adjoindre un iPod "classique" pour me servir de chaîne HiFi (j'ai vu des système de haut-parleurs dédiés plutôt sympa, reste à voir la qualité du son et à mettre des pièces dans le cochon  )


 
fashion victim va !


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais bon, un vieux random sur 4000 titres, je te garantis que c'est du bonheur en ce qui me concerne. la bestiole va te rechercher des morceaux d'outretombe, te le balance dans la tronche, et hop, tu revis des moments extras(...)


C'est marrant, moi, même sur le shuffle, il a tendance à me sortir LE morceau que je n'ai pas envie d'écouter au moment où j'allume...   
D'ailleurs, j'ai de plus en plus tendance à écouter mes listes dans l'ordre, à ne pas me servir du mode aléatoire.
L'avantage, c'est que quel que soit ta manière d'écouter de la musique "nomade", il y a un iPod qui y correspond (pas d'avis particulier sur le nano, je réitère ma méfiance du début : la même chose que ce qui existe déjà mais en plus petit ça ne casse pas 4 pattes à un canard, voilà)


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> fashion victim va !


Non, ma chaîne est un gros machin pas beau (avec double lecteur de cassette alors que bon...) que je veux changer parce qu'elle ne marche plus très bien (elle zappe toute seule sur les CD !!) et...

Oui, bon, ok, j'écoute parfois trop le geek qui sommeille en moi...


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, moi, même sur le shuffle, il a tendance à me sortir LE morceau que je n'ai pas envie d'écouter au moment où j'allume...


 
faut porter plainte!


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

Bien d'accord avec toi Yvos. Et, sans blague, j'regardais aussi les trucs d'enceintes pour ipod vu que ma chaine ne va pas tarder à décéder...

Pour le random, les vieux disques, bah en général, c'est par cycle, donc chercher parmi 4000 morceaux, j'm'en claque un peu. Si j'rentre 10 ou 20 album sur l'bousin, moi ça m'suffira...

Ca va finir avec un mini d'occaze tout ça...


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hé salut Hippo, ca gaze ?


Hello   iKool !! Bien et toi ? Es-tu en quête de ton moi profond ces temps-ci ? Ton avatar est très versatile   



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> ex: l'ipod 20Go, ça paraît démesuré lorsqu'on peut recharger régulièrement, mais bon, un vieux random sur 4000 titres, je te garantis que c'est du bonheur en ce qui me concerne. la bestiole va te rechercher des morceaux d'outretombe, te le balance dans la tronche, et hop, tu revis des moments extras. Et ça, j'adore.
> Certes, on peut se discipliner, faire le sérieux et dire, tiens, cette semaine, je prévois de mettre ces deux trois albums ressortis de derrière les fagots...
> Autre chose, j'en avais vraiment, mais vraiment vraiment marre de chercher une demi heure un disque pour finalement abandonner. Trouver tout de suite parmi 500 disques, c'est plus fort que gagner au loto..alors c'est sur, ce n'est pas utile, mais le temps à chercher est remplacé par du temps à écouter.


Purée Yvos, tu vas finir par me convertir à la religion des iPods !!


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Purée Yvos, tu vas finir par me convertir à la religion des iPods !!


 
pas ipod forcément, mais le principe du balladeur mp3


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

Heeuu le shuffle, il est noté combien au test de passage sous les roues ??  

La dernière fois que j'ai écouté le geek qui sommeille en moi, j'ai changé mon gsm tout naze pour un sony ericsson 800 là qu'il fait appareil photo que j'm'en sers pas, qu'il pese un ane mort, qu'il se raye (nano, je suis ton père !!), qu'il a une carte flash que j'ai encore rien mis dessus vu que j'ai rien pour la lire et qu'en plus mon banquier n'arrête pas de le faire vibrer....


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Hello   iKool !! Bien et toi ? Es-tu en quête de ton moi profond ces temps-ci ? Ton avatar est très versatile


Tu as remarqué ?
En fait je voulais celui-là depuis le début (PonkHead est un vieux pote, un souvenir de fac) mais déjà que je dessine comme un pied avec un stylo, avec une souris je suis une vraie merde.
Donc, mon avatar actuel est le premier pas trop foiré....
(J'avais mis le chinois en attendant)

Mais je rechangerais sans doute, j'aime bien le changement.


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas ipod forcément, mais le principe du balladeur mp3


Voui voui, mais comme j'ai deux petites boîtes blanches avec des pommes dessus, ça ferait un joli camaieu de blanc, ha...


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tu as remarqué ?
> En fait je voulais celui-là depuis le début (PonkHead est un vieux pote, un souvenir de fac) mais déjà que je dessine comme un pied avec un stylo, avec une souris je suis une vraie merde.
> Donc, mon avatar actuel est le premier pas trop foiré....
> (J'avais mis le chinois en attendant)
> ...



Bien sûr que j'ai remarqué !!   
Une création perso alors, c'est top !


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, moi, même sur le shuffle, il a tendance à me sortir LE morceau que je n'ai pas envie d'écouter au moment où j'allume...



Mais t'as la Malédiction toi nan ?     :affraid:


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

Un vrai chat noir...


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai chat noir...


 
Il existe en blanc ? Nan paske c'est mieux assorti avec les écouteurs...


----------



## nounours78 (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voila, meme Apple le reconnait....
> alors maintenant ne nous dites plus que c'est pas vrai....



Oui apple le reconnai mais c'est le 3 ème post pour le meme article de 3 sources différentes. Et apple reconnai pour un minime parti de la collection se qui est normal et arrive chez tout le monde


----------



## bedoin (29 Septembre 2005)

salut à tous,
bon moi il me faut un ipod... LE nano, que neni nom merci... pas assez de mémoire et cher pour ce que c'est, le shuffle, pas assez de mémoire, mon choix se dirige donc plus vers le photo 60go (sachant que j'ai une bibliotheque de 55go et des poussieres de mégas), mais une question se pose à moi, j'ai déja commandé ma psp blanche rapatrié du japon et je compte faire un choix entre les deux quand j'aurait pu les tester chacun pendant environ un mois, ma question est donc: un ipod 60 go, ca se revend bien ou c dure quand meme un peu? je compte le revendre aux alentours de 350 euros apres un petit mois d'utilisation et en ayant pris soin de lui, donc pas de rayure à la nano nani nana...
voila merci a bientot


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as la Malédiction toi nan ?     :affraid:


Je n'aurais pas dû l'acheter dans un magasin construit au dessus d'un ancien cimetière vaudou...


----------



## carlbilgicz (21 Octobre 2005)

Voila un truc qui pourrait servir à pas mal de monde. Vu que maintenant on est tous d'accord pour dire que les rayures existent, y'a deux possibilités:
- une super housse du genre qui double l'épaisseur du Nano (franchement ils se foutent de nous chez Apple, à quoi bon acheter le truc le plus petit du monde si c'est pour l'enfagotter comme ça).
- un efface rayures. La y'a plusieurs solutions mais elles venaient toutes des states avec des résultats moyens. Perso j'ai testé la solution d'une société française à l'Apple expo, iRenov, et ça marche bien. Macbidouille a fait un test complet du produit, et leur test est aussi concluant.
Comme ça au moins je peux sortir mon iPod (photo 30Go, même revêtement que le Nano) de sa housse Kevlar doublée coton!

Carl


----------



## Macbeth (21 Octobre 2005)

Apple n'a qu'à sortir des iPod prérayé, ça évitera les bavardages inutiles "iPod nano trash, n'en jetez plus on a fait le necessaire".


----------



## David K. (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
À propos des rayures, je voudrai savoir si la dernière version de l'iPod Nano avait la même surface que l'iPod Nano 1G ou l'iTouch ? Et donc par la même occasion sujets aux rayures ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Salemome13005 (6 Avril 2008)

La solution MIRACLE pour votre ipod rayé !!!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2008)

résumons pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de cliquer

c'est ni plus ni moins qu'un petit article sur la solution connue de l'abrasif " pierre blanche"


----------



## muhyidin (7 Avril 2008)

J'ai eu quasiment tous les iPod et à chaque fois j'ai installé des Invisible Shield, résultat je n'ai jamais eu de rayures sur aucun de mes iPods. De plus ça ne dénature pas le design de la bête.


----------

